# Viennese Long Case Regulator.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Iâ€™ve not shown many of my clocks. I know this is mainly a watch forum but I thought some of you might like to see them. Bit of a beast this one but rather posh.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's lovely, Scott....my Grandmother had one similar, but it vanished mysteriously after she died, and we never found out what happened to it. (No.......it wasn't quite like yours!  )


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice to see one with a complete pediment and all it's finials in good condition. I noticed the weights are fully wound and the hands are in the twelve o'clock position, does the clock run?


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

very nice clock :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Shiner said:


> Nice to see one with a complete pediment and all it's finials in good condition. I noticed the weights are fully wound and the hands are in the twelve o'clock position, does the clock run?


Hi Shinner,

It used to run all the time but would now just run for a short period. Needs a service but the 710 canâ€™t stand the ticking. I got clocks all over the house but not allowed to run them. She can hear me running a pocket watch from some considerable distance! I keep it as you see it just for looks.

Here is one that really gets her going. :thumbup:


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

lol I just said to my mrs after reading this " I think I will get a cuckoo clock next " think I will be banned from here if i tell you what she said :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

davehutch said:


> lol I just said to my mrs after reading this " I think I will get a cuckoo clock next " think I will be banned from here if i tell you what she said :lol:


Mine goes away at Easter. I got all me winding keys at the ready.

:yahoo:


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> davehutch said:
> 
> 
> > lol I just said to my mrs after reading this " I think I will get a cuckoo clock next " think I will be banned from here if i tell you what she said :lol:
> ...


can she pick mine up on the way ? haha


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

This Dutch wall clock drives me up the wall. It keeps spot on time for a couple of days, then next morning, I come down and it's fifteen minutes fast. A local joker "serviced" it for Â£100, but no better. Hermle movement etc. Grrr










Mike


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Mike, shame about the local joker. Its an investment of our time if we make checks into who will touch our watches/clocks. Love the Dutch job. Looks like we are posting a lot of clocks today. Thanks for showing it.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is my favourite. An oak cased longcase circa 1810. Keeps to about a couple of minutes a week.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Shiner said:


> This is my favourite. An oak cased longcase circa 1810. Keeps to about a couple of minutes a week.


Wow, serious bit of time keeping that. Any chance of a closer shot of the face?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Maker:- George Fish of Northampton.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is the brass presentation plaque on the door. From the men of the Northampton Militia.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

I know there is at least one other member on here who has an interest in master clocks, so here is picture of one of mine










From 1951ish, made by Synchronome - hence my user name - and keeps time to within a couple of seconds a week depending on barometric pressure.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Shiner said:


> This is the brass presentation plaque on the door. From the men of the Northampton Militia.


 Superb thanks.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

synchro said:


> I know there is at least one other member on here who has an interest in master clocks, so here is picture of one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that's a lovely time piece.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Synchro

Seriously nice, do you have any slaves running off it? One of my daily jobs, immediately after my apprentiship, was checking a master clock against TIM. A long time ago but I can't ever remember having to adjust it.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

I have one slave running from it at the moment. My other master is later model and I have a rare 14 circuit distribution board to go with it. No pictures of that but it is capable of driving one second slaves as well as the thirty second type.


----------



## dsk (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi

I'm new here, and absolutely new to clocks, but I couldnt resist to say yes when I was given a Burk master clock to my 50yrs day.

All I have about it including manuals in German and Norwegian are here: http://www.scribd.co...RK-master-clock

The suspension spring was broken, and I have replaced it with one of same length but with a softer (thinner) spring. Ihave not tuned it yet, (+ 2 sec a day pr now)

What may this softer spring cause of trouble?

Regards

dsk


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi dsk, just had a look at your link but I don't understand German or Norwegian. There is some information about Burk Masters here http://www.hvtesla.com/masters/burk.html as well as other types.

As far as I know a thinner spring will not make much difference, I find it better to set the clock to run slightly slow then add small weights - washers work well - on the top of the pendulum to bring it up to time. This method only works if you have flat top to the pendulum of course. Some clocks had a tray half way up the rod to place weights on.

Hope you get it to keep good time.

Regards


----------

